# Yet another Log Car Build



## RonTeten (Feb 15, 2008)

Thought I post some pictures of the first of four log cars I'm building. Not done yet, need to paint and some other things to do.































































This my first scaatch build!


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Ron, 
Very nicely done! When she gets distressed, painted and weathered it will really look the part. 
Can you summarize the plans and materials you used? 
Have fun, 
Tom


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I love all the details.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work ROn and great pix, you do closeups great.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

For a first attempt it looks great. How many more you building?


----------



## RonTeten (Feb 15, 2008)

Tom I'm working on getting the list together. Ron I have three more to go and a caboose.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I did not think Ron was sitting around being lazy this winter. Can't wait to see these run on his GRR.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Ron, those are looking great. I can hardly wait to see them in person.


----------



## RonTeten (Feb 15, 2008)

Well here is the List of parts: 

Wood Parts 
7/16 sq x 4 1/2" Bunk 
11/32 x 7/16 x 13 1/4" Frame 
11/32 x 7/16 x 11" Frame 

Plastic Parts 
1/4" Angle 
.100 Sheet 
.040 Sheet 
.030 Sheet 
.020 Sheet 

Ozark Parts 
1024 Brake Beam & Brake Shoes 
0046 Complete K Air Brake Set 
0027 1" Bolt w/2" Square Nut&washer 
0030 3/4" Bolt 2" Hex Nut 
0028 1" Bolt w/2" square Nut 
0024 1/2" Bolt w/washer 
1012 1 1/4" bolt, 2" ut on a 6" x 8" pad 

Misc. Part 
Small Carter Key 
Kadee 821 Couplers 
USA Archbar Trucks 
Sierra Valley #2 Wheels (Ozark No. 1069)


----------



## RonTeten (Feb 15, 2008)

The Trucks, Need pait yet!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Those look great Ron!


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow those look great. Cant wait to see them all weathered up.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron,

Trucks are looking great. It looks to me that the metal brake hangers could be a source for a short if, for some reason, one manages to touch both wheels at the same time.

Doc


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry. Should have mentioned that it wouldn't be a problem if you're running on batteries.

Doc


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

on track power I would take a strip of .005 styrine and glue it to the inside edge of the "brake shoe" to keep it from shorting 

I do this to the bottom of plows and such and it helps a lot


----------



## RonTeten (Feb 15, 2008)

Some more pictures of the done car, except for paint and decals. Have not figured out is I should stain the car or paint it? Need to decide on marking too? Any ideals?





































This is the start of the next two! 



















Was not worried about the brake hangers because my engines are all battery and RC.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Ron, 

Are those being based on the drawings in Garden Railways Magazine or are they complete freelance?? 

Bob C.


----------



## RonTeten (Feb 15, 2008)

I used the plan to start out for the ideal and then I freelanced it from there. I liked the length is what I used.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

I thought the lengths you quoted looked familiar. I am also building a string using that as a guide. 

What do you plan to use for log loads?? I will be using some of mother natures logs cut from a local species known as 'Popcorn Trees', also known a 'Chinese Tallow'. The bark structure is fine enough to look pretty good. 

Bob C.


----------



## RonTeten (Feb 15, 2008)

Bob I don't know what I'm going to use for logs. I have been looking around for something to use but here in Nebraska we don't have much of a choice.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Ron, 

Here is a link to a photo taken of my Shay with a little bit of a log car behind. You can see what they look like. If you are interested I could cut you some and send them. 

http://www.ecgrc.com/images/DSC01088.JPG 

Bob C.


----------



## RonTeten (Feb 15, 2008)

Bob that would be Great if you want to! Thanks!!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Some guys were making them out of foam, the using a wire brush to 'bark them up' some and paint. Light weight was the advantage.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron

The following may be of help, it's an article by Chris Wales (MLS - cjwales) on making logs from Styrofoam. The file is in PDF format and 1.4MB in size.

Quick Logs - Chris Wales[/b]


----------



## RonTeten (Feb 15, 2008)

Thank's Steve I will check it out!


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Ron, we might be able to find some logs somewhere on our place. (after the snow is gone)


----------



## RonTeten (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks Richard!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Got them out here just two miles from your place, remember how to get here? Might have to use your Garmin! :-0 LOL


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Ron, 
Have you painted your log cars yet? I would like to see a picture.


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Very nice log car....


----------

